# Rocky Fork Lake



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys just a heads up, the SWOCC is hosting an Open catfish tourney on Nov 2nd, 8-3 pm at Rocky Fork lake, North Shore Marina/ramp
$25 per person, unlimited number on boat ( Kayaks welcome with live sack) 6 fish, 100% payback, placing dependent on entries, 
Contact me or VBowler for more info

PS Rocky Fork has an excellent population of high quality channel catfish so there should be some great weights, traditionally winning weights here are in the mid 40 lb range for 6 fish ( 7+ lb ave) and big fish is in the 12-14 lb range

Salmonid


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Salmonid are you going to be having these tournaments next year at Loramie and GLSM?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, still working out some details and wont have a set schedule until February probably and then have to get permits from the parks, stay tuned.

Salmonid


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

My boat should be ready for next season. Keep us posted.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this a team or single person tourney? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Team event Curtis should be a blast


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea were coming....just making sure I didn't need two livewells thanks see ya there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

cant wait til Nov 2 at Rocky Fork My first tournament that I will fish with my Brother as my partner.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Reminder....
Please remember there will be a Catfish Tourney at Rocky Fork Lake this Saturday Nov. 2. It will be 8a-3p $25 per person no limit to number of fishermen on each team. 2 pole per fisherman. It will a 6 fish limit with no more than 2 channels over 28" or 2 flats over 35" We will be Launching from North Beach Boat Ramp. This is the ramp located right next to Bayview at Rocky Fork Lake They should be open before the tourney if you need and snacks or anything.

Any questions... let me or Vbowler know, expecting 13-15 boats so far and weather wont be too bad 

Hope to see you guys there!

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While your sitting at home watching the pouring rain today...just a reminder that Sat weather seems pretty good and this may be the last shot for folks to get that competitive edge off before Ole man Winter shows up...Looking like a good turnout...
Are any of the Kayak guys gonna show?? 


Salmonid


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> While your sitting at home watching the pouring rain today...just a reminder that Sat weather seems pretty good and this may be the last shot for folks to get that competitive edge off before Ole man Winter shows up...Looking like a good turnout...
> Are any of the Kayak guys gonna show??
> 
> 
> Salmonid


Man thats tempting. Im thinking about it now. 

Can us kayak guys launch from any boat ramp?....just check in at north shore?

I assume teams are per boat, but what about yaks?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Also...can kayak guys use livewells in their vehichles during the tourney? 

Ie catch a couple, run them back to the truck, then keep fishing? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds awesome but not sure of how to pull it off from a kayak.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Sounds awesome but not sure of how to pull it off from a kayak.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If theres a will theres a way.....,......and im willing. Just need to work out details first. I dont think we can win, but I think it would be fun to compete with boats.

Can you switch our sunday trip for saturday?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

It didn't register that the 2nd is Saturday. Cheer competition and trick-or-treat Saturday. So I'm all tied up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Unfortunately I cant make it. I went to buy a car tonight and ended up walking out with an appointment for Saturday.

I hope we can work out some details for next year though. Catfishing tournaments in a yak would be awesome. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

How did the tournament pan out? Did anybody get to fish it from there yaks?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tournament went pretty well, 12 boats but no Kayakers showed. winning weights were 42 lbs for 6 channels. steady wind made it challenging for us who stayed in the main lake and we managed to finish 4 lbs out of the money ( again... its been our year to finish one decent fish out of the money) Lake was 56.5 degrees and lots of bass and crappies guys out also. Trees were beautiful as well. 

We are doing another one in the spring so you kayak guys can join us then, just need a burlap or decoy sack for a livewell. 

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ever catch any shovel head out of RF?
I grew up fishing RF and Paint Creek. Maybe the biggest shovel head I have caught came from RF on a pig and Jig in a bass tourney about 20 yrs ago and have caught others shovel head there.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ive not seen one in any of the tourneys there but the bait shops have pics every year of some nice fish, they are in there just not in big numbers Locals limbline that lake to death...

Salmonid


----------

